# Upper three point arm



## xerkie (Jul 8, 2020)

I need the an upper three point left arm for the right side. The Hoyt arms are absolute junk. I have gone through 3 already. This time I just used it to lift the mower deck to move it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

xerkie said:


> I need the an upper three point left arm for the right side. The Hoyt arms are absolute junk. I have gone through 3 already. This time I just used it to lift the mower deck to move it.


What model do you have? This is the key to help here. 

Hoye were the only ones at the time with the anti-sway chains for mine. I had to buy additional hardware to beef things up more. Not their fault, but the suppliers these days. 

There are other suppliers to consider.


----------

